# New Site In Opposition To ehMac?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So then, have Groovetube and his buddies launched an attack on ehMac?

MacDiscussion - Index


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

no.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, first response from a buddy and new site member. Thanks.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

no problem.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

oh well.. now there is two.. 
SINC, how did you stumble across it?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Let's just say I have been watching Groove and his gang for a long time.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i stumbled upon it when Gerk openly invited members here to join in a thread. 

it's also in his sig.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nothing about it is unplanned. If you read MacMagic, it has been in the works for months citing dissatisfaction with ehMac by Groovetube. And that is fact. 

Note who is moderator and admin.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And to help complete the deed, former ehMac moderator Speckledmind has nothing good to say about ehMac and is now a registered member of the new site. The plot thickens. Check it out:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Ouch! Talk about backbiting! Whatever happened to a dignified exit?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Ouch! Talk about backbiting! Whatever happened to a dignified exit?


A source tells me that there's a lot more to this story than what you see on the internet.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Ouch! Talk about backbiting! Whatever happened to a dignified exit?


Some folks have no dignity.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Why launch a competing site with so much bad blood?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> A source tells me that there's a lot more to this story than what you see on the internet.


Ah, the only distaff member speaks out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Why launch a competing site with so much bad blood?


I suppose when one cannot get their way in one place, they arrange to get it in another?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Ah, the only distaff member speaks out.


Some days I'm the only female around here too.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> I suppose when one cannot get their way in one place, they arrange to get it in another?


They ran MacMagic and disliked it so much they started yet another site?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Why launch a competing site with so much bad blood?


The first question is what are you all competing for?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Some days I'm the only female around here too.


You're a crankypants, but a good kind of crankypants.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> The first question is what are you all competing for?


You all? Define please.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> You're a crankypants, but a good kind of crankypants.


I've since rebranded.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> I've since rebranded.


I have a long brand memory.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> You all? Define please.


This has been characterized as a competition.... specifically, competing sites.

If a person does see this as a competition, then what is being competed for? How is a winner determined?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I have a long brand memory.


I think I'm due for another rebrand. Everything since Crankypants has been like New Coke.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> This has been characterized as a competition.... specifically, competing sites.
> 
> If a person does see this as a competition, then what is being competed for? How is a winner determined?


MacDiscussion is simply operating in the same space as EhMac. I don''t believe there is much more to it than that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> I think I'm due for another rebrand. Everything since Crankypants has been like New Coke.


Crystal Pepsi.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> MacDiscussion is simply operating in the same space as EhMac. I don''t believe there is much more to it than that.


Precisely my point.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Crystal Pepsi.


Always Wise was good. I enjoyed being Always Wise. Tad pretentious though. Also was a lot of pressure to not be a dumbass.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> MacDiscussion is simply operating in the same space as EhMac. I don''t believe there is much more to it than that.


Perhaps, but doesn't the venom spewed by the former ehMac moderator and other MacDiscussion members in the past seem to indicate a real hatred for ehMac and some of its members?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Perhaps, but doesn't the venom spewed by the former ehMac moderator and other MacDiscussion members in the past seem to indicate a real hatred for ehMac and some of its members?


Absolutely. I'm just agreeing that trying to take a bite out of EhMac's space doesn't appear to be part of any well thought-out plan or competition.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Perhaps, but doesn't the venom spewed by the former ehMac moderator and other MacDiscussion members in the past seem to indicate a real hatred for ehMac and some of its members?


This assumes that a) everyone on MacDiscussion is there because they have some kind of beef with ehMac and b) that no one on MacDiscussion is capable of keeping whatever complaints they have to the same MacMagic thread where you have been picking up all this information.

In any case, that's not the site's intent.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> This assumes that a) everyone on MacDiscussion is there because they have some kind of beef with ehMac and b) that no one on MacDiscussion is capable of keeping whatever complaints they have to the same MacMagic thread where you have been picking up all this information.
> 
> In any case, that's not the site's intent.


I see, and you are certain of this how? As part of the gang?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> I see, and you are certain of this how? As part of the gang?


Number one, the welcome thread of the site states its intent in rough terms.

Number two, I've been privy to some of the information about the intent and direction for the site as I've been asked if I would like to help moderate it.

I post everywhere. No gang affiliations.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, whatever Groovetube's welcome message said 15 minutes ago, it's just been retro-edited by Gerk!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Well, whatever Groovetube's welcome message said 15 minutes ago, it's just been edited by Gerk!


You might want to double-check the times... 

Good thing you aren't The Always Wise.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> You might want to double-check the times...
> 
> Good thing you aren't The Always Wise.


When you're the admin on a site, anything can happen. 

Anyway, I'm not going to be checking back that way again, so whatever Welcome Message they decide on next is as good as any other.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> When you're the admin on a site, anything can happen.


Likewise, anyone can mistake AM for PM.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> When you're the admin on a site, anything can happen.


You mean you get your own way?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> You mean you get your own way?


Yep. Just like St. Albert's Place on the Web. You can make it what you would like it to be.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Yep. Just like St. Albert's Place on the Web. You can make it what you would like it to be.


At 1.5 million visitors, a lot of people approve of the way I run it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> At 1.5 million visitors, a lot of people approve of the way I run it.


Yes. 

And likewise, if people like the other site, it will continue to thrive, and if people don't, it will become a ghost town.

So no need to wonder about what this other site does or does not mean for ehMac, or about the members there and what they think about the member here, etc. It will rise and fall on its own merits and failings.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> So no need to wonder about what this other site does or does not mean for ehMac,...


There's no need because you say there's no need? Sorry, this doesn't come close to making sense. The competitor site has been launched in a flurry of invective and bad blood, and those words and attitudes are not meaningless. 

Earlier you said:



Sonal said:


> No gang affiliations.


Yet, already you're talking about:



> ...the members there and what they think about the member here


Didn't take long.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I was referring to SINC's concerns about the members there and what they think about the members here. 

And no, I don't think there's a need for concern. It's just a website. The market, so to speak, will sort it out.

In any case, I've been on sites where the 'board wars' were way crazier than this--that is, people were taking steps to destroy the personal lives of total strangers due to board rivalries--so perhaps my sense of what is and isn't a concern is a bit skewed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> In any case, I've been on sites where the 'board wars' were way crazier than this--that is, people were taking steps to destroy the personal lives of total strangers due to board rivalries--so perhaps my sense of what is and isn't a concern is a bit skewed.


Fair enough.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Perhaps, but doesn't the venom spewed by the former ehMac moderator and other MacDiscussion members in the past seem to indicate a real hatred for ehMac and some of its members?


Sinc, you and Macfury are starting to sound like Waldorf and Statler. No offence.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

My assessment of the other site? Needs a bigger default font. Apart from that, whatever works is my view.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i didn't realize Mac forums were like 'Highlander'....

"there can be only *one*!"


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> So then, have Groovetube and his buddies launched an attack on ehMac?
> 
> MacDiscussion - Index


This is the most asinine thing I've read in a while.

WHy on earth would you say "we've launched an attack"? What are you afraid of?

There is no attack. It's not anti-ehMac, nor a replacement. It's a different vibe, less on the political stuff, focused a lot more on the creative and macs. More rules, (unlike here and certainly magic), but we're simply a different flavour than here, or the few other mac based places.

But an "attack"? Don't be ridiculous. :baby:

And no, I won't always 'get my way'. I'd rather have a good mod team that has a consensus and abide by that, because no one likes a benevolent dictator on a forum. Whomever it may be.

But it's unanimous by most members that no one, wants the bullying, trolling, or name calling that happens elsewhere.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Sinc, you and Macfury are starting to sound like Waldorf and Statler. No offence.


:clap:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Yes.
> 
> And likewise, if people like the other site, it will continue to thrive, and if people don't, it will become a ghost town.
> 
> So no need to wonder about what this other site does or does not mean for ehMac, or about the members there and what they think about the member here, etc. It will rise and fall on its own merits and failings.


Exactly. It is important to us that it is NOT anti-ehMac, it's simply a different vibe. I have always visited a handful of different forums for that reason. It's as though people get upset because, you decided you wanted to have a couple more friends. I think I, and some of the members would be more than happy if it simply became a small but good place to visit, and that's all that happened. I may be one the ones tweaking CSS, and helping run it, as I do another place, I hope to not do any actual moderation though. Just essentially a 'public servant' really.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

groovetube said:


> Exactly. It is important to us that it is NOT anti-ehMac, it's simply a different vibe. I have always visited a handful of different forums for that reason. It's as though people get upset because, you decided you wanted to have a couple more friends. I think I, and some of the members would be more than happy if it simply became a small but good place to visit, and that's all that happened. I may be one the ones tweaking CSS, and helping run it, as I do another place, I hope to not do any actual moderation though. Just essentially a 'public servant' really.


Yep very important that it's NOT anti-ehmac (or magic or whatever other forums you might visit), just a new place to build up a Mac community. No attacks, nothing nefarious, just a place to drop in a chat. In fact you're all welcome to join, even you SINC 

I have wanted to do this for a long while now and macdiscussion.com is my domain, which I've run relevant Mac stuff on since I started it up in around 1998. This is just the next step in it's evolution, and given the name of the domain is it a big surprise that I started a discussion forum on it?

Lastly as far as moderation goes we want to run a tight ship there for sure, both in personal attacks and when it goes over the top in anything else or people start bashing other places. We're going to rely on moderators to do exactly that, moderate things. GT and I are admins but as he pointed out I also only want to be an admin, NOT a moderator. Happy to do the techie stuff behind the scenes, stomp out spammers and keep the server up and happy, and most of all happy to hopefully build up a new Mac community where we can all be happy and get help or chat about new tech or whatever in a place that's collegial for everyone.

Cheers folks and as I say everyone is welcome.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Gerk said:


> Yep very important that it's NOT anti-ehmac (or magic or whatever other forums you might visit), just a new place to build up a Mac community. No attacks, nothing nefarious, just a place to drop in a chat. In fact you're all welcome to join, even you SINC
> 
> I have wanted to do this for a long while now and macdiscussion.com is my domain, which I've run relevant Mac stuff on since I started it up in around 1998. This is just the next step in it's evolution, and given the name of the domain is it a big surprise that I started a discussion forum on it?
> 
> ...


I wish you luck and years of success, i see nothing wrong with a few sites that are Canadian and mac friendly..

Those who wish to go will and those who stay, will stay.. it is a simple choice.
Lets just play fair..


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Sinc, you and Macfury are starting to sound like Waldorf and Statler. No offence.





groovetube said:


> :clap:


:clap: x2


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

i-rui said:


> i didn't realize Mac forums were like 'Highlander'....
> 
> "there can be only *one*!"


Absolutely. It's a free market. It's just that you don't expect to hear Adrian Paul cussing out Christopher Lambert as the TV series is being launched.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I have to say, I like what I am seeing so far.

There is no question that ehMac has suffered with the Mayors exit. Obviously those that enjoy attacking others for the fun of it are not going to feel particularly welcome in the alternate universe. I will probably sign-up at some point, but have planned more interesting things for today.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> I have to say, I like what I am seeing so far.
> 
> There is no question that ehMac has suffered with the Mayors exit. *Obviously those that enjoy attacking others for the fun of it are not going to feel particularly welcome in the alternate universe.* I will probably sign-up at some point, but have planned more interesting things for today.


Yes. That's one of the big differences. 

This whole "Groovetube and his buddies launched an attack' stuff? Just the sort of thing we wish to avoid and have no interest in.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> You might want to double-check the times...
> 
> Good thing you aren't The Always Wise.


I think it says edited by gerk because he made it a sticky.

But I'm glad there's enough interest for people to visit it! :clap:

I read back and saw that SINC has been 'watching me and my buddies for a long time'.

I'm both amused, and a little disturbed at such intense interest in my affairs, I'd suggest that perhaps there are more important things in life than that.

There is, no competition, as you said Sonal, what is the 'winnings'? Is there a trophy? Gold? If so, maybe I'll change my tune


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> I think it says edited by gerk


when we create a password for your site - who knows it?
you see it as clear text? or not?
would like to know, as then I can make sure you dont have access to my bank accounts, as my wife is doing a good job already..


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> when we create a password for your site - who knows it?
> you see it as clear text? or not?
> would like to know, as then I can make sure you dont have access to my bank accounts, as my wife is doing a good job already..


most forums don't use clear text, it's inaccessible because it's usually encrypted in some fashion and perhaps a salted hash to add. That's why no one can retrieve your password it has to be reset and you get emailed the reset.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

why would anyone use the same password for their banking as a internet forum?

that's pretty insane IMO.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i-rui said:


> why would anyone use the same password for their banking as a internet forum?
> 
> that's pretty insane IMO.


I was just asking, plus making a slight joke, in order to see his response.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> my assessment of the other site? Needs a bigger default font.


+1


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

SINC said:


> So then, have Groovetube and his buddies launched an attack on ehMac?
> 
> MacDiscussion - Index


Thanks for the head's up; I may not have discovered this site if it weren't for your hand-wringing about it. I'll be sure to make an account.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

groovetube said:


> I think it says edited by gerk because he made it a sticky.


Yep indeed that's why it says edited by me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bryanc said:


> Thanks for the head's up; I may not have discovered this site if it weren't for your hand-wringing about it. I'll be sure to make an account.


Complete and utter bull. Nice try, but you spend enough time on Magic to know exactly why this new site was started and when it would be up. You're welcome anyway though for something you were fully aware that was happening.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> Thanks for the head's up; I may not have discovered this site if it weren't for your hand-wringing about it. I'll be sure to make an account.


That's a bit precious, even for you bryanc!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Complete and utter bull. Nice try, but you spend enough time on Magic to know exactly why this new site was started and when it would be up. You're welcome anyway though for something you were fully aware that was happening.


Sinc, you seem very very angry about this. You know very well as one of the top 5 posters at magic yourself that this was talked about very vaguely for a little while, but no one knew where it would end up, or when. I don't think Bryanc drops by magic that often, so I can see how it'd be easy form him to miss.

There's no need for such anger, it isn't an attack, or competition, none of the above. It's not even technically my place even, I'm simply offering to help in the backend with my web dev experience. It's different than here, and magic, if it's not your cup of tea, there's no problem, there are lots of mac forums to choose from including this one. One can be a member here, there, and any others you might wish.

We're not bashing any other forums there, we're not 'opposed' to here at all contrary to your thread title, there's no need for any negativity like this at all.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Complete and utter bull. Nice try, but you spend enough time on Magic to know exactly why this new site was started and when it would be up. You're welcome anyway though for something you were fully aware that was happening.


SINC, I think what they're trying to say is: "Forget what we said a couple of days ago. We've just opened a new web site."

_Edit: I want to note that I don't intend to cast aspersions at Gerk. He's been aboveboard as the new site is being launched._


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I am feeling left out. What is magic?!?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> I am feeling left out. What is magic?!?


MacMagic, is yet another Canadian Macintosh site moderated by one of the members who started the third one.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

SINC said:


> Complete and utter bull. Nice try, but you spend enough time on Magic to know exactly why this new site was started and when it would be up. You're welcome anyway though for something you were fully aware that was happening.


I knew they were setting up a new site; I didn't know what it was, or when it was coming on line, and wasn't really interested. But if it's go you in such a tizzy, it must be worth checking out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bryanc said:


> I knew they were setting up a new site; I didn't know what it was, or when it was coming on line, and wasn't really interested. But if it's go you in such a tizzy, it must be worth checking out.


So why try and sell my thread as 'making you aware or you never would have known' crap? That's dishonest at best.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Good luck to Macdiscussions.

Personally I will wait a while before joining. 

With what I have seen thus far by perusing the site I am not at all that convinced that there is in fact going to be anything substantively different from what goes on here at ehMac, despite all the good intentions.

Based on who is there and the nature of the posts coming from the usual suspects it is going to be simply ehMac redux.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

screature said:


> Good luck to Macdiscussions.
> 
> Personally I will wait a while before joining.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree, I've seen this before with other forums created by disgruntled members. I will go on to say this existing forum seems to have started to spiral.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

So same ****, different pile?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kelman said:


> I tend to agree, I've seen this before with other forums created by disgruntled members. I will go on to say* this existing forum seems to have started to spiral*.


...OUT OF CONTROL... !!!!???

Pretty much. 

So guess what?

It means we get to rule ourselves.

Scary eh?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

screature said:


> It means we get to rule ourselves.
> 
> Scary eh?


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> So why try and sell my thread as 'making you aware or you never would have known' crap? That's dishonest at best.


My goodness, can you be more lame?

Seriously SINC, why so threatened? Change is a good thing.

And the whole accusatory liar/ dishonest craze that some have adopted here? The righteous indignation is laughable.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

steviewhy said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


Indeed.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There's another secret site that's been set up in competition: Mac Rumors: Apple Mac iOS Rumors and News You Care About . And more--I could name a few. Some people must be really pissed about those sites...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

steviewhy said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


so who is Jack? Piggy? and Ralph?
LOL
i remember reading that book when I was a kid.. 

I hope no one gets hurt like they did in the novel..


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> so who is Jack? Piggy? and Ralph?
> LOL
> i remember reading that book when I was a kid..
> 
> I hope no one gets hurt like they did in the novel..


Do you think Piggy would have been as much of a victim if he had worn contacts instead?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

No glasses = no fire, so they would all have been worse off had Piggy not been bespectacled.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> Do you think Piggy would have been as much of a victim if he had worn contacts instead?


true but the issue is more to do with bullies..


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> My goodness, can you be more lame?
> 
> Seriously SINC, why so threatened? Change is a good thing.
> 
> And the whole accusatory liar/ dishonest craze that some have adopted here? The righteous indignation is laughable.


That's the new thing here. If you don't like what someone said, just call them a liar, or dishonest, etc. That's one of the primary reasons for me why this has become less fun to be around. Could yo imagine if one of them was a mod, running calling people liars and dishonest?

When this sort of thing is allowed, is it really a big surprise people want to go somewhere else where this is not only not allowed, but dealt with immediately?



HowEver said:


> There's another secret site that's been set up in competition: Mac Rumors: Apple Mac iOS Rumors and News You Care About . And more--I could name a few. Some people must be really pissed about those sites...


Oh there's loads of them, I've visited quite a few over the years. Perhaps they're all on the attack


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

HowEver said:


> There's another secret site that's been set up in competition: Mac Rumors: Apple Mac iOS Rumors and News You Care About . And more--I could name a few. Some people must be really pissed about those sites...


Okay I'm gonna come clean, there is another site I belong to: Toronto Golf Nuts. We just use the golf thing as a front. Buried deep in the secret forums are threads where we talk about Macs and iPhones and iPads and other Apple stuff.

I feel so ashamed for betraying ehMac and the other members.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> Okay I'm gonna come clean, there is another site I belong to: Toronto Golf Nuts. We just use the golf thing as a front. Buried deep in the secret forums are threads where we talk about Macs and iPhones and iPads and other Apple stuff.
> 
> I feel so ashamed for betraying ehMac and the other members.


I'd be ashamed of that golf score!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Meh, what the heck, I registered just for the entry to the secret forums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I'd be ashamed of that golf score!


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

groovetube said:


> That's the new thing here. If you don't like what someone said, just call them a liar, or dishonest, etc. That's one of the primary reasons for me why this has become less fun to be around.


It's got nothing to do with not liking what you say. A difference of opinion is fine, and so is vigorous debate. It's the actual lying that isn't OK. This place is less fun for you because some people here have had it with your crap, and they're not going to let you get away with it anymore. 

Instead of admitting what you were doing was out of line and apologizing, you just turned it around and accused others of bullying you. It's sad.

The other place? I've got no issue with it. The internet is a big place, lots of room for everyone to do whatever they like. I visit several other forums besides this one. Three other Mac ones, and a few that get much deeper into politics than this one does -- and they almost never devolve into bickering either.

The most important thing about keeping political forums civil is a zero tolerance policy on lying, and a strict rule that all politicians and parties can only be addressed by their proper names. Any use of nick-names or selective capitalization for inflammatory effect results in a ban. Referring to anyone as a fascist, totalitarian, or any references to Nazis, Soviets, or North Korea, etc, and you're gone. Even CONservative, LIEberal, or Dipper is absolutely forbidden.

Keeping any semblance of those kinds of jabs out of it is the only way I've seen to keep the conversation rational, and on topic.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

heavyall said:


> It's got nothing to do with not liking what you say. A difference of opinion is fine, and so is vigorous debate. It's the actual lying that isn't OK. This place is less fun for you because some people here have had it with your crap, and they're not going to let you get away with it anymore.


I guess the new plan is to use EhMac for hit-and-runs, followed by fight-or-flight to MacMagic as a sort of toilet to take a big dump and release all of the rancorous comments against EhMac members, and finally a retreat to MacDiscussion to freshen up and put on the "no anti-EhMac" halo.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Cripes!!

The level of paranoia, delusion, conspiracy and anger being demonstrated by a notable few here is becoming clinically diagnosable!!!!!

The fact is ehMac has been circling the bowl since the ex-mayor sold us all out.

It is understandable that some want to try to recapture the old sense of community. Whether or not it is a reasonable goal is another matter and remains to be seen.

The possibility of a new board starting up has been mentioned a number of times so why the feigned surprise and ridiculous acrimony?

Grow up.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

rgray said:


> Cripes!!
> 
> The level of paranoia, delusion, conspiracy being demonstrated by a notable few here is becoming clinically diagnosable!!!!!
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

rgray said:


> Cripes!!
> 
> The level of paranoia, delusion, conspiracy and anger being demonstrated by a notable few here is becoming clinically diagnosable!!!!!
> 
> ...


What the hell are you going on abut? Nobody cares about the start-up of MacDiscussion.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> What the hell are you going on abut? Nobody cares about the start-up of MacDiscussion.


I care. Li'l bit.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> I care. Li'l bit.


Just when you thought you were out...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> I care. Li'l bit.
> 
> View attachment 32090


I think more accurately, -he- doesn't care. Obviously, Sinc cares a whole lot! :lmao:

I never dreamed that this would be such an international incident!



rgray said:


> Cripes!!
> 
> The level of paranoia, delusion, conspiracy and anger being demonstrated by a notable few here is becoming clinically diagnosable!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well put :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> What the hell are you going on abut? Nobody cares about the start-up of MacDiscussion.


:lmao:

Except for the the fact that this thread exists with all it's wringing of hands and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Except for the the fact that this thread exists with all it's wringing of hands and gnashing of teeth.


You think the thread exists because anyone cares about MacDiscussion? That's one explanation.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Except for the the fact that this thread exists with all it's wringing of hands and gnashing of teeth.


Not sure that that would occur to them


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> You think the thread exists because anyone cares about MacDiscussion? That's one explanation.


I have no issue with the new board, but why are those who started it still here then? LOL
Only reason this thread is growing is because like my kids, the insults keep happening. 

Someone grow up & stop, just leave and we can move on with life.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm just having a bit of a LOL about the whole thing. Of course people are still here. No one is saying they shouldn't!

It's not about competition, it's simply opening another bar down the road. Despite what a few here want you to believe, everyone of course is free to drink wherever the hell they want!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Can't be too long now, Reminds me of 1999 when M.A.G.I.C. fell and Sanctuary rose,
Even then Sanctuary was short lived, Seems to me fighting is a given trait to these sites.

Enjoy


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

By the way, I don't get a dollar for every time someone logs into EhMac... or for each person who reads the thread and becomes a member at MacDiscussion. 

It's a free service!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> It's a free service!


Your generousity of spirit is quite moving...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Your generousity of spirit is quite moving...


Feel free to make a small donation to the charity of your choice, Sonal!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> I'm just having a bit of a LOL about the whole thing. Of course people are still here. No one is saying they shouldn't!
> 
> It's not about competition, it's simply opening another bar down the road. Despite what a few here want you to believe, everyone of course is free to drink wherever the hell they want!


Especially the Kool-Aid! Wait, make that Flavor-Aid.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Especially the Kool-Aid! Wait, make that Flavor-Aid.


What happened to Freshie?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Feel free to make a small donation to the charity of your choice, Sonal!


My furry friend beside me suggests the Fund for Lazy Overfed Cats...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Tender Vittles, perhaps... or Fancy Feast.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Fascinating!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Kleles said:


> Fascinating!






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, what this forum needs is a 'what bugs me' thread, no one would post anywhere else.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

wslctrc said:


> wow, what this forum needs is a 'what bugs me' thread, no one would post anywhere else.


Indeed





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> Can't be too long now, Reminds me of 1999 when M.A.G.I.C. fell and Sanctuary rose,
> Even then Sanctuary was short lived, Seems to me fighting is a given trait to these sites.
> 
> Enjoy


Didn't Hainsworth shut down Sanctuary due to his employer ( Rogers) catching him running the FC server. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

gwillikers said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


this brought tears to my eyes
of sadness and joy..


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> Didn't Hainsworth shut down Sanctuary due to his employer ( Rogers) catching him running the FC server.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure, I thought that he just went on to his television career,
You know, His real day job, Something that some people don't seem to have.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

macintosh doctor said:


> I have no issue with the new board, but why are those who started it still here then? LOL
> Only reason this thread is growing is because like my kids, the insults keep happening.
> 
> Someone grow up & stop, just leave and we can move on with life.


I'm still here because I'm not exclusive to any one forum, in fact I check in on quite a few of them ... occasionally things still happen there that interest me, and honestly I just can't stop reading this thread ... it's kind of like a train wreck ... I'm just so surprised at the reaction that starting up a new discussion forum has started here.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Strangely it seems that the; "My political party, right, wrong or totally corrupt" types, are the same ones that see the new forum as some sort of a threat to ehMac.

The biggest threat to ehMac is the corporate takeover. SPAM reported but never removed, the slowness issue that we think has been solved only to reappear like an OS X trash bin that cannot be emptied, the lack of neutral moderators, threads degenerating to a continuous string of name calling and personal attacks. That last one has to be a major deterrent to lurkers who might otherwise sign up and join in the discussions.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Strangely it seems that the; "My political party, right, wrong or totally corrupt" types, are the same ones that see the new forum as some sort of a threat to ehMac.
> 
> The biggest threat to ehMac is the corporate takeover. SPAM reported but never removed, the slowness issue that we think has been solved only to reappear like an OS X trash bin that cannot be emptied, the lack of neutral moderators, threads degenerating to a continuous string of name calling and personal attacks. That last one has to be a major deterrent to lurkers who might otherwise sign up and join in the discussions.


Honestly, who do you think sees MacDiscussion as a "threat" to EhMac? Feel free to name names!

And regarding the new owners, while they haven't brought anything new to the table, they certainly haven't taken anything away either.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

That's true. There are some who feel threatened that their name calling, bullying, trolling might be a thing of the past.

The very existence of this thread, and the accusations of attacks etc. is proof of someone seeing it as a threat. If it wasn't, then why the huge hollering?

I don't mind participating, but who wants to when you have sociopaths following you around calling you a liar every couple days?

Apparently, it's allowed here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Strangely it seems that the; *"My political party, right, wrong or totally corrupt" types*, are the same ones that see the new forum as some sort of a threat to ehMac.
> 
> The biggest threat to ehMac is the corporate takeover. SPAM reported but never removed, the slowness issue that we think has been solved only to reappear like an OS X trash bin that cannot be emptied, the lack of neutral moderators, threads *degenerating to a continuous string of name calling and personal attacks. *That last one has to be a major deterrent to lurkers who might otherwise sign up and join in the discussions.


But you never do that right?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> That's true. There are some who feel threatened that their name calling, bullying, trolling might be a thing of the past.
> 
> The very existence of this thread, and the accusations of attacks etc. is proof of someone seeing it as a threat. If it wasn't, then why the huge hollering?
> 
> ...


Sociopaths? Really? A bit hyperbolic don't you think?

As for calling people liars you have done as much to me in the past groove, not outright but saying "I don't believe your statement X", even after I have stated it is my true and honest belief/opinion.

Of late you have been doing exactly what you have claimed I and some others have done in the past and you criticized. Pointing fingers at others saying that the malcontent here is all one sided and laying the blame at the feet of others.

Quite frankly you, I and about a half dozen others are the most vociferous posters here and all have in the past been guilty of name calling, bullying, trolling, whatever you want to call aggressive posting.

So personally I really wish you would give up on the holier than thou tone that you have been using of late because it simply doesn't wash for anyone who has been around here long enough and has a decent memory.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Sociopaths? Really? A bit hyperbolic don't you think?
> 
> As for calling people liars you have done as much to me in the past groove, not outright but saying "I don't believe your statement X", even after I have stated it is my true and honest belief/opinion.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you haven't noticed a couple members following me around in threads calling me a liar incessantly.

No, I haven't done that. That's just sociopathic. And I put them on ignore to shut it off.

It's a far cry from, "I don't believe you".


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> So personally I really wish you would give up on the holier than thou tone that you have been using of late because it simply doesn't wash for anyone who has been around here long enough and has a decent memory.


How many times does someone want to come back to this vale of tears to relive those terrible memories? There's a new site made just for gentle souls with delicate feelings. Why come back for such punishment and alleged mistreatment?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, well, well!

Let us see who's got to have the last word in this thread.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

BigDL said:


> Well, well, well!
> 
> Let us see who's got to have the last word in this thread.


Won't be me, I'm still wondering why it's gone on this long.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Perhaps you haven't noticed a couple members following me around in threads calling me a liar incessantly.
> 
> No, I haven't done that. That's just sociopathic. And I put them on ignore to shut it off.
> 
> It's a far cry from, "I don't believe you".


Well choose to emphasize what you will from my post... your posts of late have been nothing different from posts you have criticized in the past...

You seem to want to have your cake and eat it too pretending to take the "high" road on your new site all the while taking the "low" road here.

Perhaps that is your way of trying to drive traffic away from ehMac Mr. Hyde all the while being Dr. Jekyll on the other site.

It just seems a bit duplicitous to me.

Why not just clean up your act here and lead by example here rather than doing a Cartman?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Strangely it seems that the; "My political party, right, wrong or totally corrupt" types, are the same ones that see the new forum as some sort of a threat to ehMac.
> 
> The biggest threat to ehMac is the corporate takeover. SPAM reported but never removed, the slowness issue that we think has been solved only to reappear like an OS X trash bin that cannot be emptied, the lack of neutral moderators, threads degenerating to a continuous string of name calling and personal attacks. That last one has to be a major deterrent to lurkers who might otherwise sign up and join in the discussions.


A forum is simply a conduit, here, there or anywhere else. It's only as interesting as the people who post. It's not always polite, but sometimes even when it isn't it's still interesting. If there was no show, people would stop watching. I came to this site originally looking for some Mac advice, which I received many times over, thank you very much, and eventually wandered over into the more discussion-style topics. Keeps me entertained, plus I learn a thing or two. I don't know what the "other" site can offer that isn't already here, but if there is no friction, then the forum may well die a slow death. It is conflict that makes stories interesting, and conflict resolution that makes everyone place nicely again. Eventually.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Well choose to emphasize what you will from my post... your posts of late have been nothing different from posts you have criticized in the past...
> 
> You seem to want to have your cake and eat it too pretending to take the "high" road on your new site all the while taking the "low" road here.
> 
> ...


What? nonsense. Obviously you haven't been paying much attention to some of the posts around here. I'm am not following people around calling them liars every few days on a regular basis.

The trolls around here have clearly, done a bang up job of making people feel less like coming here without any help from me whatsoever.

There's a whole lot of regular members past and present who clearly disagree with you.

Also, the fact that a number of people have the same crew on ignore also says something as well.

Perhaps you've drank a little too much 'ladyluck' liqueur.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One can always motor on over to Magic and see a real mod in action:

Jump The Shark - Magic


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sinc, you're unstoppable. 

Someone needs to take your internet connection away before I pee my pants laughing any harder.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Obviously from embarrassment is it?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hope springs eternal! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Glad you enjoyed it. Now run along back to Magic where you can put your potty mouth to full use with impunity. Night.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I suppose you missed the fact, that there are no rules in that room, never were, and people are free to mouth off, say what they want etc. You have stamped your feet, blew your horns, hollered and yelled endlessly, but unfortunately, people likely won't cow tow to your demands.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have never made any demands, just commented on the childish and vulgar language is all. Seems to be a sign of immaturity to me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Do you also go into a rowdy bar and council the patrons on their vulgar language? Express your disgust at their crassness?

Magic is a unique place, with rowdy rules. Not sure why it is you aren't understanding this.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I refuse to frequent bars with that kind of behaviour. My neighbourhood pub is full of people in their 30s to 60s and no one uses that potty talk. It's a sure sign of immaturity. They even have a swear jar that has very little change in it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

That's your opinion. You're welcome to it, but not everyone shares your opinion. That may be startling. I know.

You say you refuse to frequent those bars, yet you continually frequent magic which has no rules and allows swearing and etc., so much so, that you are on the top 5 list of posters! 

I think it's time to drop it Sinc. We've said our piece, beaten each other down, it's about done.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry, I am just curious why any grown, mature man would use that type of english on a regular basis? Does it make them feel more like a real man? Do they do it to impress girls? Is it size related? Just what drives a person to use that kind of foul language? I've never understood the need. It is just a holdover from teen years and nothing more that I can see.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

what english?


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

SINC said:


> Obviously from embarrassment is it?


Must have been. They deleted the evidence!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> what english?


This english:


So, Speckledmind presents his version of what happened and I, defending myself, call him on the facts he misrepresented.

What happens next? Why the moderator steps in of course with these comments:



Groovetube said:


> Ah there comes the "LIAR!" bull**** we've seen over and over again.
> 
> "covert team????" OMG.
> 
> ...





Groovetube said:


> and just imagine SInc. If they make you mod at ehMac, you can get your revenge on everyone you suspect is on this "covert black ops team for takeover of ehMac". You can lay down that law you've been so wanting to do.
> 
> Put on your fatigues, arm up, and hey, don't forget to saddle up
> 
> ...


What a display of level headed thinking on the part of Groovetube as a moderator here on Magic.

Just look at the reasoned thinking in considering both sides of the story before his ruling. His careful consideration of the differences of opinion are legend and his abilities as a moderator shine through with a well thought out and reasoned response to the disagreement.

Anyone having Groovetube involved in any other site in any position of authority as a mod must feel nothing but pride when they read such insightful responses to a member's concerns.

They certainly must be very proud of his maturity, tolerance and depth of compassion as a mod to do the right thing using such colourful language.

It is a fitting and predictable response and anyone allowing him access to any site should be so proud to have him associated with their site.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

heavyall said:


> Must have been. They deleted the evidence!


But I didn't. 

And he talks about class? :lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Children, children. Why can't we all just get along? You know, bury the hatchet?

(But leave the handle sticking out, like ol' Garth says)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> This english:
> 
> 
> So, Speckledmind presents his version of what happened and I, defending myself, call him on the facts he misrepresented.
> ...


Cross quoting from one message board to another is really petty and childish.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lawrence said:


> Cross quoting from one message board to another is really petty and childish.


You mean just like the other mod's remarks?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You may have broken the T.O.S. by posting a cross quote Sinc from MacMagic to ehMac,
Not sure what the punishment is, But in the old days of M.A.G.I.C., You'd have been banned.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Children, children. Why can't we all just get along? You know, bury the hatchet?
> 
> (But leave the handle sticking out, like ol' Garth says)


It's no use. Obviously, someone is really upset, and isn't about to let it go.

Not my cross to bear.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> But I didn't.
> 
> And he talks about class? :lmao:


Now as a member there you know, that's not quite the truth now don't you.

The author of the thread was really sick of the fighting in his thread and asked to move it out. I complied with his request.

Now. I'd suggest, if you get your panties in a knot over such terms as BS and "A'hole etc, you stay out of pubs where you know things get rowdy instead if yelling and screaming about people who swear. You are well aware there are no be nice rules there, unlike here, though some members have decided those rules don't apply to them here.

I'll let you rant, rave, and stomp your feet. It only solidifies my assessment of you.


Lawrence said:


> Cross quoting from one message board to another is really petty and childish.


Generally, it's against the rules of most forums to import beefs and fights from another forum. (Ones with rules that is ). But the very existence, and the ubelievable circus of this thread by the OP really shows the crazy I'd like to avoid its hard to believe this thread hasn't been locked or removed, it would have been on just about any other forum I know.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, the court jester makes his regular appearance only to get routinely beaten about the head and neck. Perhaps we'll get one more chorus of "You called me a liar-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r!!! before he turns into a pumpkin at midnight.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Well, the court jester makes his regular appearance only to get routinely beaten about the head and neck. Perhaps we'll get one more chorus of "You called me a liar-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r-r!!! before he turns into a pumpkin at midnight.


What is that trolling motor of yours, an Evinrude?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> It is a fitting and predictable response and anyone allowing him access to any site should be so proud to have him associated with their site.


Who do you think cares about all of this other than you and MacFury and some peripheral flotsam? Is this all part of a public display of outrage designed to convince the owners of this (fast becoming sad) site to crown you Mod? Which, given your history of impartiality, neutrality and level headedness would be a grand idea .

Live and let live. You're beginning to look desperate.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> Who do you think cares about all of this other than you and MacFury and some peripheral flotsam?


Ar you flotsam or jetsam, jimmy?


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

screature said:


> It just seems a bit duplicitous to me.


LOL, that's pretty funny coming from you Steve, think about this for a moment...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> Who do you think cares about all of this other than you and MacFury and some peripheral flotsam? Is this all part of a public display of outrage designed to convince the owners of this (fast becoming sad) site to crown you Mod? Which, given your history of impartiality, neutrality and level headedness would be a grand idea .
> 
> Live and let live. You're beginning to look desperate.


the usuals can serve as real entertainment sometimes. The epic and transparent hollering of this thread. The trolling is starting to get well, just sad. No one cares. That has to sting a bit.



Gerk said:


> LOL, that's pretty funny coming from you Steve, think about this for a moment...


 :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Gerk said:


> LOL, that's pretty funny coming from you Steve, think about this for a moment...


Not all Mark seems to me you have had more than on persona in your time.

Many writers have more than one persona, nom de plume, it is a time honoured tradition. All that matters is being consistent to that voice and character.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

screature said:


> Not all Mark seems to me you have had more than on persona in your time.
> 
> Many writers have more than one persona, nom de plume, it is a time honoured tradition. All that matters is being consistent to that voice and character.


Well you can do what you like here, but having two accounts on my forum is not something I'm willing to ignore, sorry, especially given that you're playing them up and posting from both at the same time -- even when you're telling people here that you haven't signed up ... ladyluck indeed.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Ar you flotsam or jetsam, jimmy?


Neither, MacTrolly.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Gerk said:


> Well you can do what you like here, but having two accounts on my forum is not something I'm willing to ignore, sorry, especially given that you're playing them up and posting from both at the same time -- even when you're telling people here that you haven't signed up ... ladyluck indeed.


How very interesting...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Not all Mark seems to me you have had more than on persona in your time.
> 
> Many writers have more than one persona, nom de plume, it is a time honoured tradition. All that matters is being consistent to that voice and character.


The nom de plume is strongly discouraged in publishing, and the tradition is going the way of the dodo, since in the Internet age, the truth comes out eventually.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> Neither, MacTrolly.


Then why do you keep coming back to this thread to post--clearly it interests you as much as the people you are deriding.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Gerk said:


> Well you can do what you like here, but having two accounts on my forum is not something I'm willing to ignore, sorry, especially given that you're playing them up and posting from both at the same time -- even when you're telling people here that you haven't signed up ... ladyluck indeed.


Nope never said I didn't join I said I would wait which I did. Anyone can go and see that screature has joined who wants to go and see.

Is it any wonder why ladyluck was created, she met with resistance immediately from the usual suspects for suggesting that politicians be referred to by their proper names, something which Auroa did first actually. It was only Sonal who defended her and saw the underlying derision to others who support any political figure. 

Imagine if screature had suggested it? screature was never supposed to post to the political section he was going to only post to the creative/photography section. The only reason why screature appeared in the political section was because I forgot to logout from screature and into ladyluck when I made a post under what I thought was ladyluck. At that point the post had been made so screature had to say something, obviously different from what ladyluck was to say. There was no intent to have them playing off each other.

At any rate I thought it was a pretty harmless experiment. Sorry to have offended.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> The nom de plume is strongly discouraged in publishing, and the tradition is going the way of the dodo, since in the Internet age, the truth comes out eventually.


Well J.K. Rowling did it just recently with Robert Galbriath.

Stephen King did it not all that long ago writing 4 novels under Richard Bachman.

Seems to be still pretty current to me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Nope never said I didn't join I said I would wait which I did. Anyone can go and see that screature has joined who wants to go and see.
> 
> Is it any wonder why ladyluck was created, she met with resistance immediately from the usual suspects for suggesting that politicians be referred to by their proper names, something which Auroa did first actually. It was only Sonal who defended her and saw the underlying derision to others who support any political figure.
> 
> ...


Actually no. See there's your problem. There was a discussion on what the ground rules should be among new members, since we don't want the the circus we've all had before, and you saw it as 'resistance'. You did try to get a fight going, but it failed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Actually no. See there's your problem. There was a discussion on what the ground rules should be among new members, since we don't want the the circus we've all had before, and you saw it as 'resistance'. You did try to get a fight going, but it failed.


Nonsense no attempt at a fight at all. Pure discussion, that you would try and characterise it as a fight is revealing. BTW Sonal agreed with the principle of not having "pet" names" or that they be used in a limited manner.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Nonsense no attempt at a fight at all. Pure discussion, that you would try and characterise it as a fight is revealing. BTW Sonal agreed with the principle of not having "pet" names" or that they be used in a limited manner.


Whoa, wait a second. You're the one in your last post that tried to characterize things as something more than a simple discussion.



> she *met with resistance immediately from the usual suspects* for suggesting that politicians be referred to by their proper names, something which Auroa did first actually. It was only Sonal who defended her and saw the underlying derision to others who support any political figure.


Excuse me but there was no resistance. Apparently, and quite obviously from your attempts you saw it as more than a discussion. There's your problem.

I, and a few others happily agreed that there be no 'pet names'. There may have been one or two different opinions expressed, but that isn't 'resistance', it was people expressing their thoughts on policy. We're not interested in veiled attempts at looking for something that isn't there. Sorry.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I daresay I think there's more activity from the new forum's members here than at the new place. And if you're listening, MacDiscussion people: you need a bigger default font.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Whoa, wait a second. You're the one in your last post that tried to characterize things as something more than a simple discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was immediate resistance and it was from the usual suspects Mouse (iMouse) and BigDL and Mouse was pretty aggressive actually:



> Well, for starters how about new members not trying to dictate the manner of political discussions.


Resistance doesn't mean it wasn't a discussion. Bryanc actually went so far as to suggest that ladyluck not be engaged in political discussion if she didn't like pet names being used, again pretty aggressive stuff.

You only happily agreed after Aurora and ladyluck brought it up as an issue. at first you were quite willing to allow them.



> Aurora
> 
> Great Groovetube. I also hope that our political leaders are known by their real names.
> 
> I might even join in this time.





> Groovetube
> 
> Well people might have 'pet names' for political leaders from time to time...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> I daresay I think there's more activity from the new forum's members here than at the new place. And if you're listening, MacDiscussion people: you need a bigger default font.


MacDiscussion was fashioned as a tool to bring about a renaissance in EhMac posting activity. 

I hear that the moderator at MacMagic also nuked an embarrassing thread to bring even more activity to EhMac!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> It was immediate resistance and it was from the usual suspects Mouse (iMouse) and BigDL and Mouse was pretty aggressive actually:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't think it's really appropriate to bring other forum business into here. You can PM me your concerns I'm happy to address them. But I think people knew who you were, and were just a little suspicious of your intentions being incognito like that, quite naturally I think.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Well either way it doesn't matter at this point. Ladyluck is no more. Screature, if you want to continue using MD please use the screature account. And that ends the MD business on this thread (we can only hope). Cheers folks.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Well J.K. Rowling did it just recently with Robert Galbriath.
> 
> Stephen King did it not all that long ago writing 4 novels under Richard Bachman.
> 
> Seems to be still pretty current to me.


JK Rowling was fairly quickly outed. And that Stephen King writes under Richard Bachman has been well-known for a long time.

It's still discouraged.... simply writers with a lot of clout can force publishers to carry on. That's not most writers.

And the truth comes out eventually.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> And the truth comes out eventually.


Sometime in a couple of hours!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's really appropriate to bring other forum business into here. You can PM me your concerns I'm happy to address them. But I think people knew who you were, and were just a little suspicious of your intentions being incognito like that, quite naturally I think.





Gerk said:


> Well either way it doesn't matter at this point. Ladyluck is no more. Screature, if you want to continue using MD please use the screature account. And that ends the MD business on this thread (we can only hope). Cheers folks.


Ah shucks I kind of liked having her as an alter ego. Maybe for some other forum. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Nope never said I didn't join I said I would wait which I did. Anyone can go and see that screature has joined who wants to go and see.
> 
> Is it any wonder why ladyluck was created, she met with resistance immediately from the usual suspects for suggesting that politicians be referred to by their proper names, something which Auroa did first actually. It was only Sonal who defended her and saw the underlying derision to others who support any political figure.
> 
> ...


Yes, and Sonal was asked to be moderator of the politics forum for a very particular reason.... because the Administration of MacDiscussion considers me to be (relatively?) fair and balanced. 

I've made my views on nicknames clear here on ehMac as well, and so what would have happened if screature had posted all that about nicknames is that I would have posted the exact same thing. 

And if everyone else was going to get into a twist about it, I would have locked the thread pending the development clearer rules. Or it would have been clear that this is why we can't have political discussion, and settled that question. 

Instead, what's happened is that someone came on being entirely disingenuous about who they are and how they know everyone, because they were conducting a "harmless experiment."

I do not appreciate being experimented upon.

ETA: I will not continue to bring MD business here. But I wanted to address this one issue. MD is not Groovetube's sole playhouse, and so if you choose to join, please leave your animosity at the door. And believe me, you don't want MY animosity.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> JK Rowling was fairly quickly outed. And that Stephen King writes under Richard Bachman has been well-known for a long time.
> 
> It's still discouraged.... simply writers with a lot of clout can force publishers to carry on. That's not most writers.
> 
> And the truth comes out eventually.


Persona also have a long history in art as well. 

Personally I think the concept is a valid one as it allows creative people to go beyond the boundaries that their audience create for them once they have become established within a certain genre.

It can be easier as an artist to become accepted as "someone else" than for an audience to accept the changes from an artist that they feel they have to know and like the way they are.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Yes, and Sonal was asked to be moderator of the politics forum for a very particular reason.... because the Administration of MacDiscussion considers me to be (relatively?) fair and balanced.
> 
> I've made my views on nicknames clear here on ehMac as well, and so what would have happened if screature had posted all that about nicknames is that I would have posted the exact same thing.
> 
> ...


I thought the whole political forum was pretty much an experiment based on what was said at MD. At any rate the experiment was not directed at your moderation but to the posting of the, as I referred to them, usual suspects and their posting habits, to see if they would in fact change on a different site.

I have to say based on what I saw I am not at all convinced that it will be any different with them.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I hear that the moderator at MacMagic also nuked an embarrassing thread to bring even more activity to EhMac!


Not what I was told, I was told it was deleted at the request of the O.P. (Original Poster)
So, Speculate all you want, Doesn't make it true just because you said so.

W.P.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Not what I was told, I was told it was deleted at the request of the O.P. (Original Poster)
> So, Speculate all you want, Doesn't make it true just because you said so.
> 
> W.P.


Lawrence, it's just part of a joke. I doubt very much that anyone is working to drive traffic here, there or anywhere else.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> I thought the whole political forum was pretty much an experiment based on what was said at MD. At any rate the experiment was not directed at your moderation but to the posting of the, as I referred to them, usual suspects and their posting habits, to see if they would in fact change on a different site.
> 
> I have to say based on what I saw I am not at all convinced that it will be any different with them.


If you want to continue to discuss this, you can PM me here or there, or post on MD.

But in general, I go by the principle that posters should focus on their own behaviour, as that is the only behaviour that they can control.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's really appropriate to bring other forum business into here. You can PM me your concerns I'm happy to address them. But I think people knew who you were, and were just a little suspicious of your intentions being incognito like that, quite naturally I think.


I've got to play devil's advocate for a moment: to be fair, it's also inappropriate to try and poach members from here and woo them to your other project by mentioning MacDiscussion on an ehMac forum. You can't have it both ways. Otherwise it's like a party you're setting up where some people from here, who will read about it, are definitely not invited. Very junior high and not a good way to start a new business venture. ALL prospective new clients are customers and should be treated as customers, whether you personally like them or not. And for gosh sakes, use a bigger default font and hook up to Tapatalk if you want to reach a bigger audience.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Lawrence, it's just part of a joke. I doubt very much that anyone is working to drive traffic here, there or anywhere else.


Hard to navigate without a winking smiley, You really need to add more to your posts.
Thanks for the clarification though.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> I've got to play devil's advocate for a moment: to be fair, it's also inappropriate to try and poach members from here and woo them to your other project by mentioning MacDiscussion on an ehMac forum. You can't have it both ways. Otherwise it's like a party you're setting up where some people from here, who will read about it, are definitely not invited. Very junior high and not a good way to start a new business venture. ALL prospective new clients are customers and should be treated as customers, whether you personally like them or not. And for gosh sakes, use a bigger default font and hook up to Tapatalk if you want to reach a bigger audience.


I didn't. I didn't start this thread, nor did I have any intention of doing so here whatsoever. I haven't "poached" a single member from here. Nor did I PM anyone here about it. Most of the people I contacted either from somewhere else, or because I'm personal friends with them by email or in person/phone. I also haven't actively excluded anyone either. Only stated we don't want the negative, beyond that, it isn't for me to say who can, cannot join. As Sonal said, it isn't my playground, I merely serving in a technical capacity, and filling in managing. I'd rather this thread die, it was inappropriate from the beginning designed merely as a stomping platform for one or two members who seemed rather upset.

Personally I think this thread should be either nuked or locked, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> Hard to navigate without a winking smiley, You really need to add more to your posts.
> Thanks for the clarification though.


I sometimes forget if I'm smiling as I write the post--the smilie seems superfluous!--but I'll keep it in mind in the future.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I say, leave this Five-Star Thread intact! The members are eating it up. The ratings are through the roof!


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

fjnmusic said:


> I've got to play devil's advocate for a moment: to be fair, it's also inappropriate to try and poach members from here and woo them to your other project by mentioning MacDiscussion on an ehMac forum. You can't have it both ways. Otherwise it's like a party you're setting up where some people from here, who will read about it, are definitely not invited. Very junior high and not a good way to start a new business venture. ALL prospective new clients are customers and should be treated as customers, whether you personally like them or not. And for gosh sakes, use a bigger default font and hook up to Tapatalk if you want to reach a bigger audience.


I have invited everyone to MD, it's even in my signature, and it's even in my signature on other forums than ehmac, so it's not about poaching here, I'm poaching ... err ... advertising it ... everywhere I go.

The font has been bumped up a bit. 

I was going to install Tapatalk the other night but the current version of it has a very serious security issue and until they resolve it I'm not going to actually install it. In case anyone is wondering about this issue, they actually require that their *entire* directory be chmoded to 755 recursively otherwise it won't work. My hosting server is fairly secure and won't even let a glaring issue like this happen -- it will literally just not work. Until they can clean up their code and not require every single file in their directory to be world executable the install won't happen (and as I said it won't even work on a moderately secure setup). That's pretty much a web security 101 issue.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Despite SINC's accusations, this thread really was how I discovered MD. I had read on MacMagic that there was some discussion of putting another site together, but I didn't know it was active until SINC started this thread. So I am existence-proof that this thread is serving to drive traffic to MD.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> Despite SINC's accusations, this thread really was how I discovered MD. I had read on MacMagic that there was some discussion of putting another site together, but I didn't know it was active until SINC started this thread. So I am existence-proof that this thread is serving to drive traffic to MD.


Yeah, we've heard that one already...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Yeah, we've heard that one already...


It's not like anyone announced it on Magic.... not that I saw, anyway.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> It's not like anyone announced it on Magic.... not that I saw, anyway.


yep. The only 'announcement' I saw was the OP of this thread.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> I didn't. I didn't start this thread, nor did I have any intention of doing so here whatsoever. I haven't "poached" a single member from here. Nor did I PM anyone here about it. Most of the people I contacted either from somewhere else, or because I'm personal friends with them by email or in person/phone. I also haven't actively excluded anyone either. Only stated we don't want the negative, beyond that, it isn't for me to say who can, cannot join. As Sonal said, it isn't my playground, I merely serving in a technical capacity, and filling in managing. I'd rather this thread die, it was inappropriate from the beginning designed merely as a stomping platform for one or two members who seemed rather upset.
> 
> Personally I think this thread should be either nuked or locked, but that's just my opinion.


But see that's interfering with freedom of speech, in my opinion. If you don't like a thread, you just ignore it. By taking the bait, you only end making yourself look less conciliatory, GT. And I'd say it's pretty safe to assume the welcome mat has not been laid out for Sinc or Macfury at the "other place." It is not easy to be the boss at the new website, any more than the boss anywhere, because everyone else will complain about you and the way you run things. Everyone likes to stick it to the man, and now you're the man. Sucks, but that's how it goes. One thing that has impressed me so far about Mo is that even when people are swearing a blue streak about him or the "new owners," he never takes the bait and has always responded in a very level-headed and polite fashion. Something to be learned there.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Gerk said:


> I have invited everyone to MD, it's even in my signature, and it's even in my signature on other forums than ehmac, so it's not about poaching here, I'm poaching ... err ... advertising it ... everywhere I go.
> 
> The font has been bumped up a bit.
> 
> I was going to install Tapatalk the other night but the current version of it has a very serious security issue and until they resolve it I'm not going to actually install it. In case anyone is wondering about this issue, they actually require that their *entire* directory be chmoded to 755 recursively otherwise it won't work. My hosting server is fairly secure and won't even let a glaring issue like this happen -- it will literally just not work. Until they can clean up their code and not require every single file in their directory to be world executable the install won't happen (and as I said it won't even work on a moderately secure setup). That's pretty much a web security 101 issue.


You're doing a good job, Gerk. More patience than I would have, that's for sure.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> But see that's interfering with freedom of speech, in my opinion. If you don't like a thread, you just ignore it. By taking the bait, you only end making yourself look less conciliatory, GT. And I'd say it's pretty safe to assume the welcome mat has not been laid out for Sinc or Macfury at the "other place." It is not easy to be the boss at the new website, any more than the boss anywhere, because everyone else will complain about you and the way you run things. Everyone likes to stick it to the man, and now you're the man. Sucks, but that's how it goes. One thing that has impressed me so far about Mo is that even when people are swearing a blue streak about him or the "new owners," he never takes the bait and has always responded in a very level-headed and polite fashion. Something to be learned there.


First, I'm not the boss of any website. I'm part of a team. One of things you learn when you try running a forum. And having a lot of experience in admin or other aspects of a forum, I'm certainly not a stranger to complaints. I've weathered all sorts of them. 

As for Mo, he works for the company so I doubt he's allowed to say what he wants to. Not one admin of any other forum I know would ever put up with abuse from members without taking action. Not one. In fact many forums have specific rules for that. Try going to another forum and mouthing off to one of their staff and see how far you get.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I agree with GT, Most other forums have a very strong T.O.S. in place,
This place is Mickey mouse in comparison.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> First, I'm not the boss of any website. I'm part of a team. One of things you learn when you try running a forum. And having a lot of experience in admin or other aspects of a forum, I'm certainly not a stranger to complaints. I've weathered all sorts of them.
> 
> As for Mo, he works for the company so I doubt he's allowed to say what he wants to. Not one admin of any other forum I know would ever put up with abuse from members without taking action. Not one. In fact many forums have specific rules for that. Try going to another forum and mouthing off to one of their staff and see how far you get.


Freedom of speech is always a tricky one. Just like terrorism, it all depends which side you're on. One person's abuse is another person's lively debate. I operate from a "the right of your fist ends where the right of my nose begins" kind of perspective.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Freedom of speech is always a tricky one. Just like terrorism, it all depends which side you're on. One person's abuse is another person's lively debate. I operate from a "the right of your fist ends where the right of my nose begins" kind of perspective.


No doubt. However, freedom of speech often works both ways. But people get up in arms should you exercise your as well


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Freedom of speech is always a tricky one. Just like terrorism, it all depends which side you're on. One person's abuse is another person's lively debate. I operate from a "the right of your fist ends where the right of my nose begins" kind of perspective.


Even on EhMac, people are pretty tolerant of anyone's message--it's just when people engage in an obvious trail of lies that backs get up.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> It's not like anyone announced it on Magic.... not that I saw, anyway.


Well, that thread has been expunged.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Well, that thread has been expunged.


Prior to expungement, I would usually check in on that thread though I posted rarely. Don't recall any mention of MD... certainly, there was no big announcement.

(Unlike this thread.  )

Might have just been Gerk's signature, though.... I never really looked at it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Prior to expungement, I would usually check in on that thread though I posted rarely. Don't recall any mention of MD... certainly, there was no big announcement.
> 
> (Unlike this thread.  )


This thread announced the MacMagic announcement. Of course, it was filled with vulgarities, so it wasn't presented here in its original form.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> This thread announced the MacMagic announcement. Of course, it was filled with vulgarities, so it wasn't presented here in its original form.


Well, as I said in my edit, it might been that SINC noticed that Gerk changed his signature over there. I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Prior to expungement, I would usually check in on that thread though I posted rarely. Don't recall any mention of MD... certainly, there was no big announcement.
> 
> (Unlike this thread.  )
> 
> Might have just been Gerk's signature, though.... I never really looked at it.


You do realize that with that signature, any thread that Gerk has ever posted in becomes a poac..... er, enticement. That's a heck of a lot of free advertising aimed at a specific target group. Bloody brilliant, actually.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> You do realize that with that signature, any thread that Gerk has ever posted in becomes a poac..... er, enticement. That's a heck of a lot of free advertising aimed at a specific target group. Bloody brilliant, actually.


Yes, if Gerk posted a lot, that would very effective.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Well, as I said in my edit, it might been that SINC noticed that Gerk changed his signature over there. I hadn't noticed that.


Nope, it was Groovetube who announced he was "working on a new place" on several occasions over there. Of course he erased all evidence of that now. Turns out it all belongs to Gerk though.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Nope, it was Groovetube who announced he was "working on a new place" on several occasions over there. Of course he erased all evidence of that now. Turns out it all belongs to Gerk though.


The only difference was that he acted like he was going to be in charge of the place as I recall, instead of more of a Gilligan role.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Nope, it was Groovetube who announced he was "working on a new place" on several occasions over there. Of course he erased all evidence of that now.


Oh, that was well known all over the place.... there was some discussion about that on ehMac when the link/spam thing came up. 

I was surmising as to how you'd figured out the exact name of the place, since I didn't recall it being precisely named on Magic. (Aside from Gerk's sig, which I never noticed until today.)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Oh, that was well known all over the place.... there was some discussion about that on ehMac when the link/spam thing came up.
> 
> I was surmising as to how you'd figured out the exact name of the place, since I didn't recall it being precisely named on Magic. (Aside from Gerk's sig, which I never noticed until today.)


On Magic, it was known as "Mac X#$!^%!! Discussion."


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> On Magic, it was known as "Mac X#$!^%!! Discussion."


:lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> The only difference was that he acted like he was going to be in charge of the place as I recall, instead of more of a Gilligan role.


:lmao:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

He didn't mention anything like that in the MacMagic Moderators conference.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Y'know, I thought it was bad enough when they went from film to live stage, let alone the shark jumping. _Joanie Loves Chachi_? Don't speak of it!

At least the boys from Weezer knew how to capture that lesser vibe:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

ibtl


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kps said:


> ibtl


What year do you imagine this is?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Yes, if Gerk posted a lot, that would very effective.....


Even if he doesn't, that advert now appears in everything he has ever posted since joining ehMac. Pretty clever.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> He didn't mention anything like that in the MacMagic Moderators conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like waterskiing in your speedos and leather jacket. I wonder if the shark was aware that he was only allowed to swim in that little roped off area?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Even if he doesn't, that advert now appears in everything he has ever posted since joining ehMac. Pretty clever.


Gerk's a pretty tricky fellow!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Nothing like waterskiing in your speedos and leather jacket. I wonder if the shark was aware that he was only allowed to swim in that little roped off area?


Did anyone actually see that episode of_ Happy Days _when it aired--and if so, did it hold your interest at the time?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Did anyone actually see that episode of_ Happy Days _when it aired--and if so, did it hold your interest at the time?


I watched it, but I thought Happy Days had sort of jumped the shark by that point. Also when Richie, Potsie and Ralph started sporting perms and moustaches.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2012)

Macfury said:


> Did anyone actually see that episode of_ Happy Days _when it aired--and if so, did it hold your interest at the time?


I stopped watching when Ron Howard left the show. Never did care much for the Fonzie character.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> I watched it, but I thought Happy Days had sort of jumped the shark by that point. Also when Richie, Potsie and Ralph started sporting perms and moustaches.


They weren't even attempting to look 1950s at that point. I guess by the show's chronology, it was supposed to be 1966 or 1967 when it ended.



partsguy said:


> I stopped watching when Ron Howard left the show. Never did care much for the Fonzie character.


It was weird. I think my parents liked him better than I did.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Nothing really tricky about having the invite and link to my forum in my signature. Not really very much different than other users here who have text and a link to their site in their signature. I mean even SINC has that going on! Can't be wrong then, can it? And yes it works for all my previous posts as well. It was better when I did this with my old mguertin account where I had closer to 10k posts


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Gerk said:


> Nothing really tricky about having the invite and link to my forum in my signature. Not really very much different than other users here who have text and a link to their site in their signature. I mean even SINC has that going on! Can't be wrong then, can it? And yes it works for all my previous posts as well. It was better when I did this with my old mguertin account where I had closer to 10k posts


Dohhhh! You jailhouse lawyer!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Some days I'm the only female around here too.



Almost a year later, but yes, Sonal I've noticed and lament this sad fact as well. Something has shifted in the past year, and not for the better. Listening skills have really deteriorated. It's good to know there are other options. I hadn't really paid much attention to mac discussions beyond the initial lunch, and it's nice to see some old faces there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Almost a year later, but yes, Sonal I've noticed and lament this sad fact as well. Something has shifted in the past year, and not for the better. Listening skills have really deteriorated. It's good to know there are other options. I hadn't really paid much attention to mac discussions beyond the initial lunch, and it's nice to see some old faces there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you would like it. I lurked for a few weeks and saw people being banished for what amounted to thought crime. If you want a forum where no bad idea goes unpunished, MD is paradise.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I think you would like it. I lurked for a few weeks and saw people being banished for what amounted to thought crime. If you want a forum where no bad idea goes unpunished, MD is paradise.


Or any good idea depending on your point of view.

I have read the posts there, many of them seem puerile and like posts made by people walking on thin ice. I'm not interested.

Except I miss the photographs of Max and Doug and their conversation in the Photo thread here. Aside from that nothing else really.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacDiscussions at 45 seconds:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> MacDiscussions at 45 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had never seen that before. I watched the whole clip a couple of times...

Excellent! 

It speaks volumes about this place when ehMax was Mayor, MacDiscussions and the state of the world that we continue to live in. 

Thanks for sharing.



Long live ehMac! (in its present form... but probably not).


----------

